# pre treatment problem



## banji (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello
I need little help
What do you do after printing dark t shirt?
First I use pre treatment, drying, printing, I drying ink and after this place where I use pre treatment is hard in touch.
What can I do to soft this hard place? 
I know I can wash but in shop I don't will be have wash machine.
Do you have any different method?


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

banji said:


> Hello
> I need little help
> What do you do after printing dark t shirt?
> First I use pre treatment, drying, printing, I drying ink and after this place where I use pre treatment is hard in touch.
> ...


Your pre-treatment area should not be 'hard to the touch' unless you have used to much pre-treatment or when you dried the pre-treatment with a very high pressure.


----------



## banji (Apr 19, 2016)

I do that:
- spray
- drying 15-20 sec
- printing (i use Armor ink - CMYK and DuPont white ink)
- drying 60-65 sec

I don't know how check pressure on my machine.
What is the best method do dosage pre treatment?


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

banji said:


> I do that:
> - spray
> - drying 15-20 sec
> - printing (i use Armor ink - CMYK and DuPont white ink)
> ...


...
First weigh the dry shirt.
Then apply the pre-treatment.
Then re-weigh the shirt and it will show how much pre-treatment you have applied to the print area.
...

Also contact IA for the correct amount of pre-treatment you should be using for your print area.


----------



## banji (Apr 19, 2016)

How check how big pressure I need?
How many pre treatment I need to A3 area?


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

banji said:


> How check how big pressure I need?
> How many pre treatment I need to A3 area?


Contact the company of the pre-treatment you are using because every pre-treatment requires different amounts of pressure and pre-treat volume.


----------



## banji (Apr 19, 2016)

I need buy spray system do you use to pretreatment.
I think about Wagner W100
This machine will be ok?


----------

